# Metric Elmer's 33



## Heffalump (Feb 19, 2014)

Hiya Chaps,

After my rough and ready I'd like to make something that looks pretty, and is a step forward. I really like the Elmer's 33, but imperial measurements make my eyes cross! does anyone know of a metric set?


----------



## Heffalump (Feb 20, 2014)

Well. I've got the Imperial plans printed out in A3 size, I think I'm just going to convert and overwrite into mm, then make them as accurate as I can. Unless anyone thinks this is a bad idea???


----------



## PeterB (Feb 20, 2014)

Heffalump said:


> Well. I've got the Imperial plans printed out in A3 size, I think I'm just going to convert and overwrite into mm, then make them as accurate as I can. Unless anyone thinks this is a bad idea???



That´s just what I did when I built Elmers #3. It works great Thm:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRxclr1mcUw"]Here's my engine[/ame]


----------



## deverett (Feb 20, 2014)

Thread substitution is no problem - the nearest metric thread will do just fine.  Generally speaking, and I say this advisedly, substituting metal thickness to the nearest available metric size is also no problem.  Lengths e.g. con rod are easy to just convert from imperial to metric.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Lawijt (Feb 28, 2014)

It is not so easy to convert. So what I do sometimes is searching a little bit.
 You can do like this:
 1 inch = 25.4mm
 But you can try 25.2......25.3.....25.8
 Like this you will find something that is very close to metric. So the engine will be a very little bigger or smaller.

 Barry


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is a link to a chart.  In the metric section it puts the inch equivalent in decimal form for you.  

http://www.brokenbolt.com/images/starrett-inch-metric-tap-drill.pdf


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------

